
ESET: Turla APT Group’s ComRAT v4 variant uses Gmail as C&C via session cookie - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/turla-hacker-group-steals-antivirus-logs-to-see-if-its-malware-was-detected/
======
aspenmayer
The ESET report

[https://www.welivesecurity.com/2020/05/26/agentbtz-
comratv4-...](https://www.welivesecurity.com/2020/05/26/agentbtz-comratv4-ten-
year-journey/)

Original title lacked specificity. It was:

Turla hacker group steals antivirus logs to see if its malware was detected

